# EIR Color Infarred Film -120 medium format



## infrared-head (Jul 15, 2008)

I am cutting down Kodak aerochrome color infrared film to 120 medium format. I have some available for anyone interested.

dB


----------



## terri (Jul 15, 2008)

Date of expiration?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 15, 2008)

So if I understand you correctly you&#8217;re cutting a 9-inch roll down and re-spool to 120, please let use know the date, personally I still have 2 roll of 35mm in the freezer[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 15, 2008)

Ive always thought that it would be cool to cut it in to 8x10 sheet for large format


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd like to try it, too.  I have no idea what it's worth, though.


----------



## reg (Jul 16, 2008)

Woah, groovy. Would love to know the exp. date too.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 16, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> I'd like to try it, too.  I have no idea what it's worth, though.



Recall paying about $20-25 US for a roll of 36-35mm EIR. Per square mm the price is far, but the price per frame is 3 times.

The film can be processed in AR-5, AR-6, E-6 and C-41. I have mostly used a lab in Dayton Florida that uses an in house C-41 mix, and few times locally with E-6 labs.  Personally I have never used AR-5 or AR-6 they aerial process and I think there may only be a few lab in the US that do those processes


----------

